# Project Snofighter



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Found this online. Very cool video!Thumbs Up


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

The full length version of Project Sno Fighter is now live on our website. Please go to http://www.protechcorp.com/snofighter1 to view!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Right on, I am getting our whole company together for a BBQ and then we will watch the movie. :redbounce


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Great movie, just makes me sad I don't have any snow to push.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

It was very good I wanna see another one cause theres a million things that didnt get said.


----------

